# 240sx size question



## methed (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey, im wondering if any 240sx s15 conversion kit would fit well on a 99 integra? I dunno the size differences, ect. Any help would be much apreciated.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You want to fit a kit thats designed to convert the front of an S13 to S15 on an integra??? No it wont fit, it will need custom modification.


----------



## red_top_dan (Apr 27, 2005)

:wtf: :banana:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

there is an integra bumper with a place cut out for the S15 headlights. you'd be better off with that.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

omg........ :wtf: is going on now? this is braking my :balls:


----------

